

Checkers or Chess? Applications for Sydney-based Startmate Close Sunday - nikiscevak
http://www.startmate.com.au/what-are-you-going-to-do-about-it

======
chexton
As an alumni I can safely say that Startmate is most certainly the main reason
we are where we're at today. Australia's premier incubator, the mentorship
from, and companies coming out of, Startmate are world class.

Get on board!

------
schappim
We (Ninja Blocks) found the Startmate program invaluable!

If you're thinking of creating a startup, definitely consider putting an
application in for Startmate.

Cheers,

Marcus

~~~
todsul
Likewise, we (Flightfox - YC S12) gained a huge amount from our time in
Startmate. We went from our first line of code to $40k in sales in about 12
weeks. Highly recommended for early-stage Aust-based startups.

------
rhorton
If you come from a Land Down Under, where beer does flow and startups plunder,
get your game on and apply to the world-renowned Startmate. Applications close
Sunday.

------
nishantm
Startmate is the perfect platform for entrepreneurs. Apply today for top-notch
mentorship and make your startup dream a reality.

------
scriptrockalan
If you're serious about your startup then apply. There is no better launching
pad on offer in Australia.

